# fs: driftwood $$30 bucks



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

i have a 18" long by 9" high piece for sale , it has been soaked , cleaned and has 2 rocks attached with stainless steel screws at each end so it is anchored to bottom of tank..

has some very cool designs , with a few rocks inside the piece !! (original) 
was $$ 40 bucks .. now $$ 30 bucks

this pic was before i fastened the rocks









the next 2 pics are with the rocks fastened


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

these 2 pics are the wood in my 33gallon tank


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

BUMP ! this piece would look sweet in a planted [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

WOW ?? no interest ? i thought this would sell fast ? ....


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

price drop to $$$$$50 bucks [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

to the top [email protected]! still in my 33 gal


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

bump now 40 bucks [email protected]!


----------



## echeero (Apr 27, 2010)

wow can't believe this hasn't sold... talk about recession


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

echeero said:


> wow can't believe this hasn't sold... talk about recession


ya for sure ,

not gonna lower price any further


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

i wonder what it'll look like in my tank ...

wanna drop it off? i totaled my car


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

trip said:


> i wonder what it'll look like in my tank ...
> 
> wanna drop it off? i totaled my car


you what ??

which tank ?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

love to have it but im sure canada post would not want to ship that....lol


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

jay_leask said:


> love to have it but im sure canada post would not want to ship that....lol


haha ya probally not !!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

bump it up [email protected]!


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

my 210 man


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

trip said:


> my 210 man


too small man ! this piece is for like 75gal or less

unless you have more than one piece ? if so its a killer piece


----------



## echeero (Apr 27, 2010)

so it would fit nicely in my 55 gal


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

echeero said:


> so it would fit nicely in my 55 gal


yup it would , it fits nicely in my 33 right now


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

to the top [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

fathers day bump !! price now $$$$$$$$ 30 bucks


----------

